# régularisation de fin de contrat



## Tita (1 Août 2022)

bonjour, je voulais savoir si vous pouvez réponde a ma question je suis en fin de contrat en année incomplet pour un enfant garder de 2019 A 2022 je fais la régule pour ce qui concerne les heures et les cp Mais je me pose une question pour ce qui concerne les mois ou je n'ai pas eu l'enfant mais les parent mon toujours payer mon salaire complet donc doit on compter les heures ou non? il ne mon jamais fourni de certificat médicalement je ne voudrai pas faire de bêtises.  bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour. 

Oui elles comptent comme heures travaillées car le salaire a été maintenu 

Seul les absences déduites de la mensualisation ne comptent pas comme heures travaillées


----------



## Tita (1 Août 2022)

Merci assmatzam 
Bonne journée


----------

